# Miter spring clamps



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Bought a set of Collins miter spring clamps, and the pliers anticipating some trim I was installing today, lots of outside corners.

I have to say, these things are really slick, doesn't necessarily make the job go faster, but it is nice to use them to hold things together while you get all of the cuts dialed in.

I just ordered more clamps, the kit came with 4, I made do with 4, but could have used more.

Can't wait to do the crown in this room in a week or two with the clamps.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What are they?


George


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EXU3APA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

OK. I see. they are not Miter Spring Clamps, they are a set of 4 clamps and a miter spring plier.


George


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> OK. I see. they are not Miter Spring Clamps, they are a set of 4 clamps and a miter spring plier.
> 
> 
> George


From the description...

Pliers and 4 spring miter clamps included

Looks like I reversed some words.

Should have said "spring miter clamps"...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have this set, I believe these were some of the first on the market, made in Germany. Bought them years ago and have used them quite a bit. When trimming out a whole house, I would measure and cut all the casing for picture framing the windows, glue the joints and clamp them. Then I would predrill each joint and put a 2" screw in each one where it didn't show. By the time I go at done with the last frame, the first would be set up to where it could be handled. Then I would apply all the frames. Goes quickly and the joints stay tight.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

firehawkmph said:


> I have this set, I believe these were some of the first on the market, made in Germany. Bought them years ago and have used them quite a bit. When trimming out a whole house, I would measure and cut all the casing for picture framing the windows, glue the joints and clamp them. Then I would predrill each joint and put a 2" screw in each one where it didn't show. By the time I go at done with the last frame, the first would be set up to where it could be handled. Then I would apply all the frames. Goes quickly and the joints stay tight.
> Mike Hawkins


That is a REALLY nice set!!!

I think I might have seen an old post from you about the Ulmia clamps when I searched the forum.

It was an old post so I didn't bump it and add to it.


----------



## hitek (Nov 14, 2019)

They work great


----------



## bob493 (Nov 13, 2019)

I see the purpose and use, but do these not damage the wood while setting them? Intriguing prospect though.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If the point marks are a problem hot melt a length of popsicle stick to the wood, remove the popsicle stick with alcohol after glue dries.


----------



## bob493 (Nov 13, 2019)

FrankC said:


> If the point marks are a problem hot melt a length of popsicle stick to the wood, remove the popsicle stick with alcohol after glue dries.


Cauls basically, got it. Real interesting, i imagine they work well


----------

